#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  SMS Party

## CyberNBD

Hierbij wat foto's van dit weekend: SMS party.  In samenwerking met Tom (Axs) en Funktion One.





























..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## MatthiasB

als iemand een sms krijgt of stuurt ontvangen jullie dat dan niet en komt dat irritante geluid niet door de speakers ?????

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Mr Dj

't ziet er weer erg netjes uit. Wie had wat verzorgd ?

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:
> als iemand een sms krijgt of stuurt ontvangen jullie dat dan niet en komt dat irritante geluid niet door de speakers ?????
> 
> t'leven is duur verdomme



hmm inderdaad dat, steeds harder klinkende gedeng, maargoed, als ik me telefoon bij me mixer hou hoor je het inderdaad, hou je hem er 30cm van af is het weg lijkt me dus niet egt dat dat een probleem is lijkt mij tenminste dus

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## CyberNBD

Geen problemen gehad wat betreft die rare geluidjes van smsjes etc.

AXS: Organisator + grootste deel licht, video, etc...
Rob en Michel: Funktion one
Ikke: trackspotjes, echelon/hog 1000 en zooitje kabel.  Lichtplan kwam ook van mijn hand en heb licht bediend.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

Hmmm erg jammer dat ik geen tijd had... dat had ik best es van dichtbij mee willen maken


Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## CyberNBD

Voor de filmpies:
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=7845

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Waarom die tracks op deze manier opgehangen? nu zitten ze voor 40% van het bereik op de muur / gordijnen, wat ik persoonlijk altijd vrij lelijk vind (vanaf de andere kant projecteren is wel ok). Ik had ze denk ik 90 graden gedraaid.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## CyberNBD

Als je ze 90° draait zitten ze weer voor 40% op podium of tegen de achtermuur, ze standaard ophangen zitten ze tegen het plafond de schijnen voor 40%, het blijft toch altijd wat, op deze manier vind ik gewoon hetbeste omdat je dan nog een aardig wapper effect kan creeren, omdat de pan het grootste bereik heeft.  Je gaat je moving heads toch ook niet limiten in pan en tilt opdat ze niet meer op de muur schijnen? dan hou je niet veel show meer over.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## yoghurt

Leuk effect heeft zo'n Sms-wall he...wij hebben laatst ook geleverd..en geeft altijd wel een hoop lol..

Grtz

----------


## MatthiasB

aja nog iets

ik vindt het heel mooie boxjes maar heb eigenlijk nooit geweten van welk merk ze zijn

kun je me dat even zeggen

sorry voor de waarschijnlijk belachelijke vraag he <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## CyberNBD

Boxjes zijn van funktion one <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> zijn niet alleen mooi maar klinken ook erg goed <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## MatthiasB

hoeveel watt zit daarachter want de topjes zien er mij geen katjes om zonder handshoenen aan te pakken

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## CyberNBD

Per kant: QSC PL2.0 acher hoog, PL 4.0 achter mid, PL4.0 achter laag en PL6.0 achter sub.  Goed voor een slordige 16 kw RMS per kant.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## MatthiasB

oh van die getallen kom ik bijna klaar LOL <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Mr Dj

't zijn idd speakertjes waar je U tegen zegt lijkt me zo

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## SWDJ

Prachtig dit, Funktion One, maar wat is er dan met een sms wall, komen daar nou sms'jes op of zo?

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## Max

Echt netjes,
die MHs zijn echt kicke opgehangen zo
ook leuke filmpjes !

 Lightshock drive-in show  is Powered by  Wharfedale  <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## yoghurt

Mensen sturen sms-jes naar een nummer....die smsjes worden ontvangen op (Vertel ff ons sms-wall verhaal misschien is die van Tom anders )..een Nokia 6310i ( ingebouwde Modem )...De eerste laptop leegt automatisch de inbox..En ontvangt dat in een speciaal door Nokia daarvoor gebouwd programma...De tekst kopier je en stop je in het script dat je ervoor hebt ( tenminste bij ons)...dan sla je hem op..

Dan pakt om de 5 minuten de andere laptop die met een draadloos netwerk in verbinding staat met de eerste laptop..de update....en vernieuwt hem...de 2e laptop staat in verbinding met de beamer en werkt alleen als doorgeef luik je kan dan ook nix op deze pc doen omdat hij op extern beeldscherm staat..Cntrl  + f4 bij Compaq...De beamer zend het uit en: ET VOILA...

Ik denk dat Tom het anders heeft gedaan misschien als ie tijd heeft ook even leuk als hij vertelt hoe hij het heeft gedaan ( leer ik ook weer van )

Grtz

----------


## MatthiasB

zeg function one hebben die een website ????

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## DJ.T

Zit er geen filter tussen die SMSjes voordat ze op de wall verschijnen? Of wordt dat handmatig gedaan ofzo.
Kan me zo voorstellen dat er een heel stel grapjassen rondloopt dat er de vreemdste, vunzigste, confronterendste en beledigendste SMSjes op wil zetten en dat uiteraard ook probeert.
Wie verdiend hier eigenlijk aan? 
Is dat degene die de wall levert, de provider van het toestel of de mensen die de wall in gebruik hebben? Lijkt me zo dat er aardig aan valt te verdienen, kijk maar naar al die reclames op tv waar je maar 1 smsje naar hoeft te sturen, voor die ene persoon is het geen geld, maar voor degene die achter het id zit is het een goudmijn.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## marcel

Zoals yoghurt het beschrijft zal het ongetwijfeld werken, maar voor dit soort sms-chat dingen zijn professionele systemen te krijgen waarbij de smsjes binnen komen op een speciale gsm module die gekoppeld is aan een pc, deze pc kan filteren, nummers opslaan (voor eventuele marketing doeleinden), en indien geweest smsjes terug sturen.

Op http://www.clubmessage.nl (nee, ik heb daar geen aandelen of belangen, puur ter info....) is meer info over deze sms mogelijkheden te vinden.

GRTNX,

Marcel

You don't need eyes to see, you need vision.

----------


## yoghurt

Word zelf gedaan.....Is natuurlijk wel vorm van Censuur maar ja er zijn van die mensen die je tegen hunzelf moet beschermen..Dit word puur handmatig gedaan in de inbox..

Zo werd ik even Gespamt met de volgende teksten: 
Appels zijn vierkant...
Paarden zijn paars..
Kikkers zijn rond....  
( Intilligente mensen verder in het gooi hoor )...

Ook moest ik het nodige tegenover het hoofd van school eruit halen...Uiteindelijk hebben ze zichzelf ermee...Kost hun geld..reden dat de Spam nooit lang aanhoud..

Iets waar je rekening mee moeten houden..Je kan het netwerk van je provider tijdelijk uit jouw gebied sms-en...Zo gebeurde dat bij ons toen er 20 sms-jes binnen 30 seconden binnen kwamen steeds...

Even voor de goeie orde ik heb een Motorola....Hou niet van Nokia's hehe..

Ben benieuwd hoe Tom het heeft gedaan..

Grtz

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Als je ze 90° draait zitten ze weer voor 40% op podium of tegen de achtermuur, ze standaard ophangen zitten ze tegen het plafond de schijnen voor 40%, het blijft toch altijd wat, op deze manier vind ik gewoon hetbeste omdat je dan nog een aardig wapper effect kan creeren, omdat de pan het grootste bereik heeft.  Je gaat je moving heads toch ook niet limiten in pan en tilt opdat ze niet meer op de muur schijnen? dan hou je niet veel show meer over.



Hmmm als je ze haaks op de truss hangt valt dat volgens mij alleszins mee. En nee; ik limit de pan / tilt functies echt niet, maar hou in de afmetingen van m'n programma's er wel degelijk rekening mee dat er niet de hele tijd muur e.d. wordt meegepakt. Maar goed: dat is een kwestie van smaak. 

Verder ziet het er weer erg aardig uit  :Smile: .

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## axs

Goedemiddag...

Tja, mijn biologische klopt loopt nog wat achter na de SMS-party!
Eerst en vooral al bedankt aan Rob, Michel & co, Tom vdh en Iko!
En de rest van het forum/sjet die aanwezig waren!
Thx

Zo... enkele vraagje doken hier op.
Wel zal ze meteen maar eens beantwoorden...





> citaat:
> als iemand een sms krijgt of stuurt ontvangen jullie dat dan niet en komt dat irritante geluid niet door de speakers ?



Neen... de sms-applicatie stond opgesteld achter het projectiedoek.  De afstand was dus meer dan voldoende om interferentie te vermijden.





> citaat:
> 't ziet er weer erg netjes uit. Wie had wat verzorgd ?



Organisatie was in mijn handen, samen met de rest van het team natuurlijk <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>  Het licht- en de DJ-stuff werden door ons verzorgd.
We hebben de trackspots bijgehaald bij cyberNBD.  Hij was zaterdag tevens operator op HOG1000.
Geluid (FOH+monitor) was i.s.m. Funktion-One Nederland. Thx Michel en Rob!





> citaat:
> - wat is er dan met een sms wall, komen daar nou sms'jes op of zo?
>  Is dat degene die de wall levert, de provider van het toestel of de mensen die de wall in gebruik hebben? Lijkt me zo dat er aardig aan valt te verdienen, kijk maar naar al die reclames op tv waar je maar 1 smsje naar hoeft te sturen, voor die ene persoon is het geen geld, maar voor degene die achter het id zit is het een goudmijn.



Het concept van een sms-party zit als volgt in mekaar.
De party-animals kunnen een sms-je sturen naar de videowall.
Een PC-aplicatie (lees verder)haalt de sms-jes binnen en deze worden gemengd met de videobeelden uit de zaal en animaties.
Het ging hier om een gewoon GSM-nummer waar de sms-jes naartoe gestuurd worden. Kost dus enkel de prijs van een sms-je.
We zouden idd een betalend nummer kunnen gebruiken, waardoor we per sms ook een deel verdienen.  Maar dit is een bewuste keuze.  Zo'n nummer kost sowieso al veel geld en de fuifgangers zullen dan ook een stuk meer moeten betalen per sms, wat het concept niet ten goede komt!

Het sms-systeem werkt dus als volgt:
bezoeker stuurt sms naar het sms-nummer (was hier dus een gewoon gsm-nummer)
Een PC haalt via de datakabel de sms-jes binnen (nokia 6310)
Een softwarepakket (zelf geschreven) neemt volledige controle over van het toestel. Dît pakket haalt de sms-jes binnen, laat er een filter op los (bepaalde woorden) en plaats deze sms-jes in een database. De inbox wordt zo elke keer als er een sms wordt ontvangen terug leeggemaakt.  
Per sms kan alle info worden opgevraagd (nummer, tijdstip,...)
SMS-jes die woorden bevatten uit de filter worden niet automatisch doorgestuurd naar de videomixer, handmatig kan er nog steeds beslist worden om ze toch (sms per sms) door te sturen.
Het gaat hier dus om een volledig geautomatiseerd sms-systeem die een max van 100 sms-jes per minuut kan binnenhalen en verwerken.

Je kan eventueel kant en klare paketten kopen maar daar heb je niet de uitgebreide mogelijkheden die je hier wel kan toepassen. En het systeem draait op slechts 1 computer met 1 beeldkaart. OP de videomixer wordt dan de banner met de sms-jes op de juiste positie geplaatst zodat de rest van de applicatie niet te zien is.  
De beelden uit de zaal worden dan gemixt met leuke animaties terwijl boven/onderaan/midden/... de sms-jes verschijnen.

[quote]<font size=1 face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"

----------


## axs

Wat hing/stond er...


*Rigging*
In totaal een 135m truss

- Buitenste carré... 8m x 12,5 x 4m (binnenmaten)
- cirkel in het midden : 5m
- boogjes over carré : 1/8deel van 8m cirkel
- boog over DJ : 4/8 van de 8m cirkel
- 3x videomontagebeugel

*licht*
- 14x futurelight MH660 movinghead
- 8x HES trackspot
- 10x par64 500W fourbar
- 9x par64 1000W 
- 6x par56 300W
- 2x blinder (4x 650W)
- 1x strobo 1500W
- 1x blacklight 400W
- 5x spiegelbol (25-30-50cm)
- HOG 1000

*video*
- 3x projector (1100-1800-2000 lumen)
- 1x videosplitter
- 1x projectiescherm 8x6m
- 1x projectieschem 4x3m
- 1x sms-systeem
- 4x camera
- 1x videomixer
- 3x PC voor video-applicaties
- ...

*geluid*

- 2x denon 2600
- 1x rodec MX180MK3
- 2x SL1200 MK2


i.s.m. Funktion One Nederland, goed voor een 32kWrms in totaal...

FOH:
8 x F218
6 x Res 5 
aangestuurd met 2x QSC PL6.0, 4x QSC PL4.0, 2x QSC PL2.0.

DJ-monitoring
2x Res2
aangestuurd met 1x QSC PL236 en 1x QSC PL234.



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## wout

Fuif was niet zo schitterend... Dj Ward heeft wel zijn best gedaan maar er mocht toch net wat meer volk zijn.

Die geluidsset daarentegen was wel buitengewoon goed!
(1e keer dat i mocht genieten van het Funktion One gebeuren)
Lekkere druk in heel de zaal door die F218's...
De QSC's die op -20 het geluid de zaal in stuwden...
En zelfs vanachter in de zaal nog een leuke 123 dB... 

Nu dus aan het hopen dat de mensen van Funktion One blijven naar belgie komen...  :Wink: 

The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:14x futurelight MH660 movinghead



Waarschijnlijk bijgehuurd bij SSS?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Jeroen

Ziet er toppie uit, complimenten voor Tom!

Het enige waar ik het niet helemaal over eens ben is het stapeltje paars hout. Ik ben blij dat ik niet vooraan gestaan heb, zelf ben ik 1m94 en er ligt 2m aan paarse subjes opelkaar,... dat zou inhouden dat ik alleen maar laag hoor en geen toppen. Hoewel ik misschien wel iets van het mid mee zou pikken,... hoog is er voor mij niet bij, laat staan voor de kleinere medemens. Misschien is dit theoretisch gezien de beste manier om te stacken,... maar practisch gezien zie ik alleen maar nadelen hier. 

Wat betreft dat vermogen, hoe hebben jullie dat berekend? Ik kom namelijk op 10500.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

dat ziet er heel goed uit, die dansfolie was die niet vlak aan de Nederlandse grens afgelopen weekend? Heb bij ons in de buurt wat reclame borden gezien. En jullie zaten er 15 km vandaan, mag ik eens vragen waar dit feest was? 

Verder heel mooi en volgens mij wel een spectaculaire geluidsset, heb zelf nog nooit een Funk 1 gehoord. Over truss carrés loopt op dit moment ook een mooi topic bij rigging.

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Die dansfolie ben ik dit jaar ook weer geweest (niet die van dit weekend trouwens, weer in Essen net als vorig jaar), dat zijn echt goeie feesten moet ik zeggen. Ook de lichtshow ziet er dit jaar weer erg fijn uit, mede als het geluid (Mach niet?) wat niet verkeerd was (kvond het niet goed, deed af en toe een beetje zeer; maar dat kan ook de DJ geweest zijn).

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Contour

Hoi Jeroen,

Opgegeven vermogen is het ampvermogen aan 2 ohm (2xPL6.0=12Kw + 4xPL4.0 = 16kW + 2xPL2.0 = 4kW samen 32kW) Klopt natuurlijk niet want alleen het sub draait op 2 ohm. 

Normaal gesproken staan er ook nog 2x Res5 als infill zodat je ook op de eerste rijen mid en hoog hebt. 

MVG Contour

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 14x futurelight MH660 movinghead 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Waarschijnlijk bijgehuurd bij SSS?



Voor zover ik weet zijn ze allemaal van tom (axs) zelf, die heeft er zelf ook genoeg want er waren er ook nog een aantal in de verhuur.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jeroen

Dat bedoelde ik Contour, en draaien ze dan stereo of brug/mono, wat mij overigens niet zo slim lijkt als je je systeem controleerbaar wilt houden, dus de buitenste kasten onafhankelijk van de middelste en binnenste kast regelbaar qua volume zijn. Maar goed, da's een ander verhaal en dat is ieder voor zich natuurlijk.

Daarom vroeg ik het,... 32KW kijkt stoer, maar zegt nix.

En wat betreft dat normaal gesproken,... hier is het niet gedaan en daar reageer ik dus op <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## CyberNBD

Viel wel mee hoor dat er geen hoog was op de eerste rijen, stonden nog 2 res5's achter op het podium dus moest er echt geen hoog zijn waren die wel geplaatst <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Ok dan de vermogens:
sublaag draait op 2 ohm dus 6 kw per kant
laag is 8 ohm per top dus 4 ohm met 4 toppen dus 2.8 kw per kant
midhoog is 16 ohm per top dus 8 ohm met 4 toppen maakt 2 kw per kant
hoog is ook 16 ohm per top dus 8 ohm met 4 toppen maakt 1.5 kw per kant.
Totaal 12.3 per kant dus 24.6 kw totaal. Jeroen hoe kwam jij aan die 10500, das wel erg weinig <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jeroen

Ik bedoel ook 10.5 per kant lieverd  :Smile:  Maar al met al, klopt die 32KW dus niet,........

Overigens zou ik eerder denken dat er 2 res2's op het podium staan,... en die zijn voor de DJ en niet voor de zaal,... dus die vlieger gaat niet op.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## Jeroen

Ohw wacht effe,... die 2 stonden niet aangesloten voor het geval dat,... begreep je even verkeerd.

Maar gezien de hoek van de hoorn en de hoogte van de subs kun je eigenlijk hoofdzakelijk alleen maar sub "horen"

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> die dansfolie was die niet vlak aan de Nederlandse grens afgelopen weekend? Heb bij ons in de buurt wat reclame borden gezien. En jullie zaten er 15 km vandaan, mag ik eens vragen waar dit feest was?



Dansfolie was in St-truiden.
Het viel serieus op dat de promo-boys/girls hier in de buurt extra affiches hebben gehangen.  Zelfde gemeenten als onze doelgroep werden extra 'geviseerd' door Donna (Always Events).

Maar al bij al denk ik dat we meer dan tevreden mogen zijn ondanks de lage opkomst.  De party zelf was meer dan geslaagd!



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## embie

toch even rechtzetten:

Donna's Dansfolies is niet meer van Always Events (Philip Boudson), maar overgenomen door Star Events (Kris Vanhoyland) uit Lummen.
Deze doen ook andere projecten zoals Kanaal on Air enzo...

Always doet nu het nieuwe concept rond Q-music, de q-music party

dit even ter zijde.

Knap gemaakt Tom!
wil dat geluid toch eens horen  :Wink:

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> toch even rechtzetten:
> 
> Donna's Dansfolies is niet meer van Always Events (Philip Boudson), maar overgenomen door Star Events (Kris Vanhoyland) uit Lummen.
> Deze doen ook andere projecten zoals Kanaal on Air enzo...
> 
> Always doet nu het nieuwe concept rond Q-music, de q-music party
> 
> dit even ter zijde.



Ow ja michel...

Leefde nog ff 2 jaar terug  :Smile: 
ZE hebben ook meteen Ward mee overgenomen vernam ik dit weekend <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
Thx voor de rechtzetting!

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## jo vaes

Dat is volgens mij de grootste misstap van Donna geweest. Heb 2 jaar bij Vanhoyland gewerkt, is nooit iets goeds van gekomen.

DWR

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Kris of Paul?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
LVL Multimedia
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## luc2366

en waar is Soundfield dan gebleven in het Dansfolie-circus?

----------


## LJ Bert

De laatste keer dat ik naar dansfolie geweest ben (30 april 2003) stond er een trailer van philippo showlights bij

----------


## jo vaes

Bij kris en paul vroeger, ten tijde van de on air. Toen dat deze tour nog goed draaide. Toen ze uit elkaar zijn gegaan ben ik naar soundfield vertrokken, hier heb ik een jaar meegedraaid op de dansfolie tour en daarna ben ik terug naar de limbrug gekomen en bij DWR gaan werken. Af en toe doe ik nog eens een productie voor paul, is wel levensgevaarlijk met het materiaal wat hij heeft. Soundfield ging normaal de Baila-Perez tour doen, maar is naar het schijnt niet doorgegaan. Wie doet eigenlijk het licht en geluid op de tour van Q-music?

MVG



Jo Vaes

DWR

----------


## ralph

Is het vreemd dat ik het raar vind dat de discussie nu niet meer over de SM(s) party in Kort-sm gaat?

Nog mensen hier die wat te melden hebben over het geluid op deze party?

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## jo vaes

Ja, we waren dus wel een beetje aan het afwijken. Maarja, kan gebeuren hé  :Smile: 

DWR

----------


## Jeroen

> citaat:Nog mensen hier die wat te melden hebben over het geluid op deze party?



Volgens mij niet Ralph,... heb de mensen die de demo gedaan hebben ook nog niet gezien hier op het forum.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> en waar is Soundfield dan gebleven in het Dansfolie-circus?



Als jij wil doe je binnen een paar jaar ook de dansfolie... gewoon insteken en zorgen dat je goede prijs hebt...

De rest maakt geen zak uit <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## fredjuhh

ziet er mooi uit, aleen die speaker set al, en het staat best mooi opgesteld

nothing more to add

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat: ziet er mooi uit, aleen die speaker set al, en het staat best mooi opgesteld



Vind je de kleur ook mooi?

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------

